# Why the 9.9 HP limit on the Ogeechee River



## ccbiggz (Mar 21, 2010)

Does anyone know the history behind the law of limiting the horsepower of a motor on the Ogeechee River to 9.9? I wrote the DNR and asked but was told that's what the legislature wanted. Brilliant answer. I'm curious why you can run a 200 HP on the Ohoopee if you want, but can only run a 9.9 on the Ogeechee, which is a bigger river.


----------



## allenww (Mar 21, 2010)

Actually, that may very well be exactly the truth.  DNR should be able to give you the law, from there you can find who entered the bill.

Most of that sort of legislation begins with an unhappy property owner.

    wa


----------



## sleepindawg (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't believe the entire river is under that limitation...just above King's Ferry (or maybe the steel bridge I can't remember)  I think it's a good law...the Ogeechee's too little in a lot of places for bigger motors.  The Ohoopee's even smaller' and I wish it had the same restriction.  I've had more than one morning ruined by a big boat zooming  around when the channel was barely wide enough for 2 jons to pass safely.  I don't think it's a bad as it was a few years ago since the mouth of the river is silted in so badly that  larger boats cant get in from the Altamaha...but it can get pretty scary when you here a big outboard coming roaring toward you from around the bend and you've got nowhere to go.  You can also figure on a good 15 min to a half hour lull in the fishing after one passes...more if the river's low.  The Okefenokee's got similar restrictions I believe.  IMO keep the big motors in the big water.


----------



## garnede (Mar 21, 2010)

I do not know about there in Ga, but here in Alaska motor restrictions are usually about safety and bank erosion from the larger wakes that are made by bigger motors.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 21, 2010)

Same reason baiting is illegal. Because the legislature decreed it and passed it. Probably due to constituants worrying about safety on the river. 

and I am not being smart I am being serious. 



T


----------



## ccbiggz (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes. The restriction only applies to the section of water up from the steel bridge.

I wanted to find out why it was passed. Someone told me a politician didn't like people riding by his place with big motors so he got a law passed. There was no consultants or even any opposition, it was just passed because he wanted it and nobody else cared.


----------



## lakelbr (Mar 22, 2010)

I have always been told it was to protect the bream eggs from being washed up againnst the bank.


----------



## jtaylor (Apr 15, 2010)

I have heard the politican story too. But what I heard was that he was thrown out of his boat by a bigger boat.  Just hear say, I really have no idea. I know there's alot of 15's with 9.9 stickers. haha


----------



## whitworth (Apr 15, 2010)

*Probably done*

to keep millionaires and their big motors off an important Georgia fishing spot.


----------



## BowArrow (May 2, 2010)

It was a state legislature who liked to fish the Ogeechee and who owned land on the Ogeechee River that got that law passed. I fish the Ogeechee and I like the law because the river is narrow in the Bulloch county area.


----------



## dusty80 (May 16, 2010)

I like the law also, wish the Satilla was like that too. On low water the upper Ogeechee is tight and it keeps 20' boats with 200 hp motor from flying up and down it on higher water.


----------



## mike bell (May 16, 2010)

dog gone it.....I learn something new every day.  Good thing, I was going to try my boat with a 25 hp on it.  looks like I only have the savanna river and clarks hill.


----------



## Tommy e pope (Mar 5, 2019)

ccbiggz said:


> Does anyone know the history behind the law of limiting the horsepower of a motor on the Ogeechee River to 9.9? I wrote the DNR and asked but was told that's what the legislature wanted. Brilliant answer. I'm curious why you can run a 200 HP on the Ohoopee if you want, but can only run a 9.9 on the Ogeechee, which is a bigger river.


The 9.9 law was passed by representative Jones Lane who was a big land owner in bullock county  to the best of my knowledge the law should have been passed all the way to fort argyle below hwy u s 204 the river is the same size until you get to the brackish water that starts  there and on any river smaller like the ohoopee and conoochee


----------



## Tommy e pope (Mar 5, 2019)

mike bell said:


> dog gone it.....I learn something new every day.  Good thing, I was going to try my boat with a 25 hp on it.  looks like I only have the savanna river and clarks hill.


I live on the Ogeechee and I see 15,20 and 25’s a lot not so sure they are enforcing it not saying you should go


----------



## Tommy e pope (Mar 5, 2019)

dusty80 said:


> I like the law also, wish the Satilla was like that too. On low water the upper Ogeechee is tight and it keeps 20' boats with 200 hp motor from flying up and down it on higher water.


I do too I live on the Ogeechee and see a lot of 15,20 and 25’s the law needs to be enforced


----------



## kaddiddle (Mar 20, 2019)

The restriction is from Steel Bridge (HWY 119) and up.  I live about 10 min from this landing and fished it all my life (40 years).  Not really sure the history of the law but with the sharp corner's, old bridge crossings, continuous structure change (blown over trees), people cutting out blown over trees leaving 20" diameter stumps barley sticking out the water based on water level, Its a darn good law even if it was not intended for these reasons.  Its not fun going around a couple "S" curves in sequence, knowing there is one spot you have to thread the needle between a fallen tree and a chainsaw cut stump on a shallow side, while staying on plane so you can skim over older structure.  Much less the pucker factor of having another boat coming in the opposite direction.


----------



## Bigtimber (Mar 29, 2019)

Tommy e pope said:


> I do too I live on the Ogeechee and see a lot of 15,20 and 25’s the law needs to be enforced



Ive seen quite a few painted motors and redone hp power stickers/emblems around them parts or use to.


----------

